# MTD Yard Machines,a good,reliable blower ??



## redmgb (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm new into snowblower,any info will help.
Does anyone know if this MTD Yard machines 3.5 hp 2 cycle Tecumesh with 21" clearing width, 11" clearing height.Will sufficient enough do the job on my house walkway ?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*blower*

i don't know about this machine in particular but it sound a little small ! i used a farm king which is the predecessor of the mtd and it has a 16 hp brigg's and a 42" blower single stage it kicked butt! the 3.5hp would be good for about 1" of snow we cleared a lane about 150' long that liked to drift about 3 feet deep and your right on the governor blasting through it,it would chuck it about 30 ft .we had one about that small before and we were just kidding our selves's ,you need some horse pressure and chains calcium chloride in the tire's or wheel weights would be necessary .


----------



## redmgb (Mar 23, 2008)

*I don't have a chance to try this blower yet....not snowing anymore*

Thanks for your reply.I living in a city.Thats why I bought a small 3.5hp one.
Easier for me to handle.
The next one I'm gonna to buy,will be ..... at least 8 hp 4 cycle,dual stage one.
To clear all that snow been piling up in front of my driveway.Every time when the city snowplow
passing down my street.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

We have 3, little 2 cycle snowblowers. 2 are MTD's and one is a Toro CCR2000 (??)
Most of the time they are great for sidewalks as long as you don't have to deal w/ the city plowing the snow so far that its up on the sidewalk. Or, its just that really wet, heavy crap thats like the stuff ya get in a sno-cone! For that, ya need the 4 stroke s stage blowers.


----------



## redmgb (Mar 23, 2008)

*you have quite a few machines there.....pal !*



Sno4U;546926 said:


> We have 3, little 2 cycle snowblowers. 2 are MTD's and one is a Toro CCR2000 (??)
> Most of the time they are great for sidewalks as long as you don't have to deal w/ the city plowing the snow so far that its up on the sidewalk. Or, its just that really wet, heavy crap thats like the stuff ya get in a sno-cone! For that, ya need the 4 stroke s stage blowers.


Which brand of machine would you recommand for a 4-strokes dual stage blower ?
As I said before.It will be using in front of my driveway,with all that snow from city plows.
Thanks !


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Ariens actually makes a pretty good snowblower.
I'll spend money on a good snowblower. Why? Well I had a 28" 4 stroke MTD. It was a goofy name like a snowking or something but nonetheless just as "chincy".
What a POS! It was built too light and would ride up in the snow instead of scrape clean. You could feel the whole thing flex if met w/ any real resistance. It had a POS tecumseh motor on it which I never did like. The drive train stunk.(how's that for constructive criticism?) But really. There's a rod that goes down to the drive gear box. Well that would bend and you'd have hard time selecting the proper speed. Just built "cheap".
I GOT WHAT I PAID FOR and now I'm unhappy -figure that!!
I hated running it so much it sat alot so I gave it to a friend-we don't talk much anymore (LOL).


----------



## redmgb (Mar 23, 2008)

*which brand name would you recommanded !*

Which brand would you prefer ? Honda,Toro,Ariens !


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

Got the money buy a Honda. Talked to a few owners and they rave about thier machine's. Track drive is great if your climbing stairs for clearing a walkway or deck. Even the small Honda's work well it's all propotional to ther snowfall and water content in the snow. Ariens great machine for around the house but you'll burn it out doing commercial. Toro same as Ariens a little pricier though. My Dad still has his 8/24 Toro from 1973 as well as his 8/24 Ariens from 1998. Does his driveways, the walkways ( which have the snow from the steel roof he had installed a few years ago) and sometimes the snow from the street. Love's the snowbanks on the front yard ( this year he made the local paper ) Anything MTD is money for the repair shop. They make machines for several companies so check thier website.


----------

